# Weekend Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Saturday morning we had an extra person on the trip. Concerns over having enough bait was bothering me after last week. But it was slower than normal with 40 nice crappie kept. 

It took a while to warm up and by then the tide was kaput. Yes kaput is a real word. Picked a fish here and few there but mostly it was ones and twos. 









Sunday was full crew again and I was sure to have extra bait but the bite was even slower. Good size crappie but not the numbers. 









I enjoyed the banter both days as it was better than the fishing. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. DAMN good eatin.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet


----------

